# Snow Goose Migration is On



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The past 4 days they've really been moving, but today was pretty significant. All day the snows were heading south in the Central Flyway, more along the Missouri River front than anything.

This is the week to call in sick.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Man I hope some huntable numbers stay in SD so I can get after em, my first day out there will be Friday. If everything is frozen and all the birds are gone it may bring a grown man to tears.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

High of 28 tomorrow with NNW winds of 25-35mph. "Gone With The Wind"


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yup, many birds were on the move last night as I sat in the hot tube after a good day of hunting. Life is real tough on the Prarie Ghetto! As far as the hunting being over for waterfowl, I wouldn't be too quick to judge. It depends on what happens in the next few days.


----------



## cayman (Nov 18, 2002)

I think a lot of birds will take the wind and go with it tomorrow, but with that said if there's water and food available, there WILL be birds around. Hopefully later this week and weekend will stay good! :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Migration will be quick if this weather holds on for a few days. I noticed a lot of birds moving friday evening through sunday.

Should have had a shotgun instead of a rifle this past weekend. Not that it would have mattered. pretty much everything is posted in the area i deer hunt. It's ridiculous. Lots of corn fed deer running around there.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I have been thinking about you guys for a couple of days now. The wind here in the Twin Cities on Saturday night and Sunday was howling about 40 mph. I knew that if the birds were going to ride the wind, they would be on the move.

Get out there and get 'em.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

They have been hiding in Central ND near audabon for about a week now, some very large numbers considering.

Saturday in the rain I pulled 9 snows, and 3 greater canadas. Made for a great hunt. I forgot how exhilarating snow goose hunting was.

Between me and my buddy, we had 15 snows, and 6 canadas, 4 drake mallards, and one hen mallard


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tons going south in the stratosphere again this morning. Those that were around decoyed very well.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Tonight and Tomorrow night should be the test to see if the water can hold off ice. I really hope it stays open and I'll get a crack at seeing the migration over the next week in SoDak. Looks like we are supposed to get 6-12 inches of snow tonight in the UP with more than 12 in the higher terrain. The weather could make things interesting everywhere. What do you guys think, will there be open water in ND next week? SD?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would guess SD is gonna be on for the next couple weeks. They are gonna pick up a lot of the birds from Nodak.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Birds deffidently on the move today. Was out deering tonight and saw that their were still some around heading back to water but when it gets to 7 degrees tonight with -10to-20 windchill i would say they will be long gone. Glad we traded the orange for the camo the last few days, winchester ammo will also be happy 

I hate those sky-carp!!!


----------



## Goatnose (Oct 24, 2003)

Snows have started to make a significant appearance here within the last 48 hours. 10 ackers covered here, ten ackers covered there. A lot different than this past weekend when 1 ten acker field held Snows and we took 5. Looking forward to this coming weekend. Duck numbers are more than I have seen since 1999. Looking forward to this season..


----------



## backwoodshunter (Mar 12, 2005)

A lot of snows flying High this mornig with the wind NW 25+. Had a lite snow with temps 10-14 this A.M. wind chill -14 a 6 A.M. :eyeroll:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Regina woke up to -30c ( -22f) without the wind. The lakes i've been by are all frozen. I can't wait for the Spring season.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The fat lady has sung!!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Oct 14, 2005)

Has anyone been around the Steele area? I was wondering if there is any open water left. I live in Fargo and can't exactly go scouting for myself.

Thanks

Doc


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I've heard that there are still a good number of honkers up in Sask. but they are finally on the move down. It's not over by any means, hang in there, scout and you will reap the rewards of your hard work! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doc Holliday said:


> Has anyone been around the Steele area? I was wondering if there is any open water left. I live in Fargo and can't exactly go scouting for myself.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Doc


I haven't seen Long Lake, but all the water around is toast.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The east end of Long lake is frozen... I am sure it has developed even more since I heard the report.


----------



## backwoodshunter (Mar 12, 2005)

A lot of Geese have been flying by night as the moon was full and the wind is aut of the north. The weekend is to bein the 40's witch will help if the lake do not freeze but winter is on the way. Hope to get some more hunting in before they go on south. :sniper:


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Geese are hanging out in south dakota right now i dont think that, that many are here yet but theres still a few it went from snowing yesterday to warming up today...But im gunna be deer hunting now..


----------



## salacia (Jun 26, 2005)

A lot skipped ya -- hundreds of thousands on the Texas Coast already. The last front pushed them in. Also an unusual number of greenheads. Maybe they know there is a really cold winter coming??? who knows. but man skipped yalls states.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Just pulled into Garrison from bein in bismarck at school all week. Anything smaller than Lake Audabon and Sakakawea is nearly froze up hard enough to walk on. So I expect the lakes to be holding alot of birds. Anybody hunting the river the next week or so should do EXTREMELY well.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen any birds hanging out in Nodak yet? I haven't seen crap, other then a pile of Grouse, almost tempting to break out the shoot gun and go get a few.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I found some birds tonight, and yes it took a while but they are there you just gotta get out and look a little.


----------



## birdhunter2 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sunday morning set up 150 fullbody canadas n 250 northwinds n pounded them, not a single shot over 60 yards, most were 15 yards our almost landing on top of us, 5 guys, 100 snows n blues, by far the most incredible hunt I have ever been on, we would shoot at a flock, n some times some would go several hundred yards turn around n come back, or if a single came in while a flock was hovering one guy would sit up shoot once and sit back down the flock above us would come in, they were making so much noice I dont think they new someone shot, for an hour n a half we never could get out of our blinds you would shoot, send out the dog, sit back down and barily get your gun reloaded n shoot again. It was awesome, thought I could rub it in a little bit  :sniper: Had to put on alot of miles scouted all day saturday to find a flock on the ground of a thousand or more, alot more birds on sun, then sat on the ground n they were all over the place!!


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

birdhuntr...Way to hit the 'X' man! I bet that was a blast. To me there's not much like getting under them like that, it really gets the heart pumping!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

birdhunter2

are you friends with Andy S???


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Stopped a young blue's migration this morning. It was with a flock of lessors. It was a pleasant surpirse!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

scouted on wed.night and found a hot spot..It consisted of thousands of little canadas(hutchinsons i think you call them?) and a couple thousand snows. They were coming off the river to feed.(since when do snowgesse sit on the river.. never have seen it before) so we went out on thurs morn. and shot 18 canadas and 5 snows... should have had more snows but they all came in one big mass and halfour 6 shooters wereoff searching for 2 sailed geese..our luck eh..but anyways it was extremely fun..i just wish we could have had a couple more young shooters... we gotta get them out there.

next we decided to try our luck and go there again.. one problem though..when we got there there was a truck there already..now this is a very long field ..so we decided to check out the other end.. there was a car their too! so we just decided to move to afield across the road and see what happens..on our lastpass by the field we wanted to get into we saw another car inbetween the other two cars! so their were three different spreads in one field. now we were thinking this might work out good and the geese might think that was kindof wierd and pass them.. and that is exactly what they did.. they came right to us.. and we heard the other people only shoot once or twice.anyways it was just kindof a wierd thing to witness.

GET YOUNG SHOOTERS OUT THEIR WHILE YOU CAN!..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

snowsforlife said:


> i just wish we could have had a couple more young shooters... we gotta get them out there.


That is 100% correct!


----------



## goodness2 (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if anything has moved into SE SD yet? Thursday there were quite a few snowgeese around Clark County but it was pretty dead south of the Watertown Area. We usually get a pretty good bunch of birds around Hartford/Humboldt Etc.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Big time winterstorm moving north out of Nebraska today. Wonder if this will push some back north??


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Im from Aberdeen which is about 30 miles south of the ND border and we have lost most of our birds. Still huntable numbers but the weather is calling for 5-10 inches of snow and 50 mile and hour winds.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

hey Goodness, I havent seen any birds around the humboldt or hartford area, thats where i usually find them, a couple weeks ago i seen about 3000 sitting on Silver Lake but havnt heard ne thing lately.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

goldhunter470 said:


> Wonder if this will push some back north??


Yeah in 4 months time...


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Yeah in 4 months time...


Hey, a guy can dream can't he!?!?!? :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess that is what it is then, a dream. As there are blizzard warnings out in reality.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was down in arkansas this past weekend and there are quite a few snows in the stuttgart area. they were just pouring into the rice fields. it was cool watching them dump into a field that is surrounded by trees. a little different scenery than north dakota.


----------

